

Stefan Tilkov: “REST: I Don't Think It Means What You Think It Does” - einrealist
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/rest-misconceptions

======
einrealist
This talk is the best compressed summary on what REST is and how it should be
implemented, I've seen so far. The link should be passed around whenever we
have a controversy discussion about that topic. It's worth of an hour of
yours, if you are interested in REST. So in this regard: Thank you for this
talk Stefan.

